# CANSOFCOM/JTF-2 and Pilots



## doubleRR (22 Jul 2013)

Hi,

This is just out of curiosity, I have searched this site and both respective websites for the CANSOFCOM/JTF-2, but cannot find the answer to my question.  What I was wondering is can a Pilot apply for CANSOFCOM/JTF-2 as an assaulter and or supporter?  I know there is the 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron where I assume Helicopter Pilots can apply for but what if a Pilot does not want to fly anymore and give something new a shot within the CANSOFCOM/JTF-2 community.  Would there be resistance from their superiors because of the amount of time and money put into training a person to become a Pilot.  Does the selection process/committee not factor what the persons trade is as long as they meet, at least the minimum, requirements for selection?   

Again this is just out of curiosity I have seen it asked before but it was usually asked with a lot of other questions and never got addressed specifically.  Most answers said just worry about getting into the Forces first. 

Thanks for anyone that has info they can share.


----------



## Zoomie (22 Jul 2013)

Yes


----------



## doubleRR (23 Jul 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Occam (23 Jul 2013)

doubleRR said:
			
		

> Would there be resistance from their superiors because of the amount of time and money put into training a person to become a Pilot.



Can't see it.  I've actually seen a seasoned pilot get selected for MMTP (Medical Military Training Program, if I'm not mistaken), where they pay you to become a medical doctor.  Because you always need a fallback plan...   ;D


----------

